# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Elevation Gain and Loss for big trip

## mchristensen

Hello RTA!
My name is Mark and I'm new here. So after searching the web for a long time I finally found your site and am so pleased. The one thing I had been searching the web for was elevation gain and loss along a mapped route. I am new to pulling a trailer and would like to compare our route we will be doing soon to a route I previously did when I pulled the trailer for the first time. We will be leaving in a couple days and was hoping to find a website that could help me with this. It looks like the elevation button is not currently available on the map I made. Is there another way to get this info that someone here may know of maybe even on this site somewhere else? Or could you recommend a site? If it helps we will be leaving from Big Bear Lake, CA, driving to Provo, UT to stay at a KOA then on to the Grand Tetons then up to Yellowstone for a couple days. Then we had straight back home. 

Thank you in advance.

Responses are on this thread...

----------

